# PTO question :)



## SoldierJohn (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello everyone, hope your all well.

So I've bent my PTO shaft on my Grass Topper. It needs a new one. My question is.

I've measured the shaft and its 1.210m long. It was always a hassle connecting it to the Ford 3000 as it seemed to be about 2 inches to long and I struggled to get it fitted on. 

How much does a shaft normally extend? IE if I bought a shaft at say 1.050m would that fit the same as one at say .980m? Is there a PTO shaft length thats more of a fits all? 

Also is a shaft with a slip clutch at the implement gearbox end and a shear bolt at the tractor end better that a shear bolt at both ends? 

Any advice greatly appreciated. 

The tractor is a 49hp Ford 3000 540 Live drive. 

Best wishes

John


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I thought the shear was only 1 end. It exists to protect the tractor, not the shaft.

A shaft has an acceptable open and closed length.

It also should have a hp range would think.


----------



## SoldierJohn (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi @Groo,

Many thanks that clears up the shear bolt and HP question, cheers for that 

Best wishes,

SoldierJohn


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This guy has a lot of great tips:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tractor+mike+pto

He mentions in one video that the overlap must be at least 6" (~150 mm):




Maybe that is a rule for compact tractors. Generally it is considered safe to have the halves overlapped with at least a third of the length, and it should not bottom out:





There use to be be a maximal length, or safe extended length, noted for a shaft.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy John,

You should do fine with either the 0.980m or the 1.05m PTO shaft. 

The shaft you have been using is too long, risks "bottoming out" as Hacke points out, which can bend the shaft or possibly damage your tractor's PTO system internally.


----------



## SoldierJohn (Jun 11, 2020)

Good morning @Hacke and @BigT 

Many thanks for the videos and info guys. I'm new to tractors and implements and I've definitely been bottoming out whilst topping hence the bent shaft. 

I went to the local CLAAS dealer and got a new shaft same length and will cut it to size before I use it. I had no idea you could cut them before now.I had a preconceived idea of meddling with the shafts balance if I cut it for some reason.

Anyway hopefully the tractor PTO and the topper gearbox are ok.

Best wishes from Lanarkshire in Scotland UK

John


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

540rpm isnt all that picky about balancing to the nearest 10th of a gram.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

SoldierJohn said:


> Hello everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> So I've bent my PTO shaft on my Grass Topper. It needs a new one. My question is.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI.
Your tractor is rated about 39 horsepower. Not 49.
Click the link to see the data from the original Nebraska test.
I have a 3000. They are great, small tractors.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000-tests.html


----------



## SoldierJohn (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for Info @Ultradog Im a first time owner at the age of 54 and loving it. Amazing how many people ask me to cut fields and rake etc. Happiest in a huge field with acres to cut. 

Have a great day Sir.


----------

